
Jupiter’s Great Red Spot Is Unraveling - uptownfunk
https://spaceweatherarchive.com/2019/05/20/is-the-great-red-spot-unraveling/
======
sytelus
TLDR; _Once it was wide enough to swallow three Earths; now only one of our
planet could fit inside the maelstrom. This has led some researchers to wonder
if the GRS could break up or disappear within our lifetimes._

